# Port Surphul Louisiana Fishing Trip 2011



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry having trouble posting the slide show. I will go thrue photobucket. coming soon


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

[smiley=waiting.gif]


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Finally. Had to go with VIMEO.COM
http://vimeo.com/32287458


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Bowfishing trip. Friday Nigth in Port Surphul Louisiana. With no experience i think we did good. It was strange feeling since all my fishing has been catch and release. Great experience and know i can put a check mark on my bucket list.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

[smiley=1-headache.gif] No comments!!!!!!!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Sorry, it was a beautiful weekend, the kind to spend outdoors, not browsing forums. 

I can't see the video, but the pictures tell a great story. Although, seeing those skewered reds seems a little disturbing. ;D Looked like an awesome trip!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

I do understand the feeling. The bowfishing experience was great but when you are not into the killing and more into the releasing of the fish, makes you ask your self  [smiley=1-doh.gif]what the [email protected]# i done?, but overall once in a life time experience.

HaMm3r To see the video just go to vimeo.com and use  only the numbers in their search area. I am going to post pics. Thanks


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

man oh man do i live in the wrong place!

Nice!


----------

